# Id please ? :)



## calebs92 (Jul 17, 2013)

I caught this on christmas last year and i never got around to putting it up to find out what is was ? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## LaDeDah (Jul 17, 2013)

Shouldn't have kept it. Even if you have the legal permit, taking any animal from the wild (not captive bred) and putting it in an enclosure is cruel.


----------



## baker (Jul 17, 2013)

V. gouldii or V. panoptes. What area did you catch it in?


----------



## TNT78 (Jul 17, 2013)

Naomi said:


> Shouldn't have kept it. Even if you have the legal permit, taking any animal from the wild (not captive bred) and putting it in an enclosure is cruel.


Did he keep it? Naughty!


----------



## calebs92 (Jul 17, 2013)

I didn't keep it bud... I caught it in my neighbours backyard, took it home to show my family. Took some photos to find out what it was, then took it to the park.

I caught it in Springfield lakes, brisbane. I was took by surprise when my neighbour called me saying he has a big lizard in his back yard, I thought it was just going to be a eastern water dragon as that the only lizard around this area, but then when i realised it was a monitor i was like :O And had to get a photo. I never seen one in ipswich/brisbane and I've live here for 10 years haha.


----------



## TNT78 (Jul 17, 2013)

I was kidding. My point being, that you didn't state that you'd kept it. 
I'm not by any means knowledgable on Varanus sp., but I know lacies are in that area.
Now I know you didn't say that you didn't release where you found it, but I hope you did.


----------



## bigguy (Jul 17, 2013)

V gouldii


----------



## baker (Jul 17, 2013)

It is certainly not a lacie. It is either a sand monitor (V. gouldii) or a yellow spotted monitor(V. panoptes). I am leaning more to it being a yellow spotted monitor due to the grey banding under the jaw and on the throat. Sand monitors seem to lack the grey under their mouths. I am sure someone that is better at monitor ID's will comment soon to verify it but it is one of those species. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## bigguy (Jul 17, 2013)

V gouldii are common in south eastern qld, but I have never heard of V panoptes in that area


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 17, 2013)

varanus sp.


----------



## Dendrobates (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd go V. panoptes based on that throat patterning and how stocky it is for the size. I've never seen a SE QLD gouldii with any patterning on it's throat. V. panoptes are in SE QLD but they are scarce - they pop up from time to time just west of the Ipswich area and become fairly common once you hit Crows Nest.


----------



## LaDeDah (Jul 17, 2013)

calebs92 said:


> I didn't keep it bud... I caught it in my neighbours backyard, took it home to show my family. Took some photos to find out what it was, then took it to the park.
> 
> I caught it in Springfield lakes, brisbane. I was took by surprise when my neighbour called me saying he has a big lizard in his back yard, I thought it was just going to be a eastern water dragon as that the only lizard around this area, but then when i realised it was a monitor i was like :O And had to get a photo. I never seen one in ipswich/brisbane and I've live here for 10 years haha.



Sorry mate... I jumped to conclusions! But still doesn't change my opinion


----------



## eipper (Jul 18, 2013)

Panoptes..... Black throat markings.....that's not remotely like a gouldii


----------



## Sami-Lochy (Jul 19, 2013)

eipper said:


> Panoptes..... Black throat markings.....that's not remotely like a gouldii


+1 
It's not too good but to be honest you would have big trouble getting that thing out of my care. What a beautiful creature. Jaw dropping. I think I'm actually salivating. Monitors- my one and only love... Apart from the mister of course


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 19, 2013)

Naomi said:


> Shouldn't have kept it. Even if you have the legal permit, taking any animal from the wild (not captive bred) and putting it in an enclosure is cruel.



Interesting how the APS morality police jump in immediately, without any further questions, and "assume" the worst, and then plant personal opinion as fact. You didn't even answer the question he asked Naomi - did you know what the animal was?

Jamie


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 19, 2013)

I would not have a clue what it is but I do know that the photo was taken on xmas day . :lol: have a close look !!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 19, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> I would not have a clue what it is but I do know that the photo was taken on xmas day . :lol: have a close look !!



Ummm... is Xmas day now the 26th Dec btbn ???

J


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 19, 2013)

Both gouldii and panoptes have been recored on Bribie Island. You cant get much more east or coastal in se/qld than there.


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 19, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Ummm... is Xmas day now the 26th Dec btbn ???
> 
> J



 I meant the wrapping paper behind him I was not smart enuff to look at the date 

Unemployment has softened my already softening brain


----------



## Demansiaphile (Jul 19, 2013)

I know several people who have found panoptes from that area. Very sporadically though. That is a very cool find.


----------



## Dendrobates (Jul 19, 2013)

I've never heard of panoptes on Bribie Island (I've personally only seen gouldii there), but I know of a couple found in a small pocket of heath land near Pelican Waters which is pretty close by. Moreton Island also only has gouldii on it (interestingly there are no lacies there) so I guess that would make it the most easternly point for V. gouldii?


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 19, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Interesting how the APS morality police jump in immediately, without any further questions, and "assume" the worst, and then plant personal opinion as fact. You didn't even answer the question he asked Naomi - did you know what the animal was?
> 
> Jamie



I'm pretty sure she guessed it was a lizard


----------



## eipper (Jul 21, 2013)

I have caught panoptes on Bribie


----------



## Dendrobates (Jul 22, 2013)

eipper said:


> I have caught panoptes on Bribie



Any photos of them Eipper?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 22, 2013)

I don’t know whether or not the throat markings are a locality thing but I have seen _V. gouldii_ with similar markings. The alternating rows of light and dark spots and the continuation of the bands of dark dots onto the ventral surface are diagnostic for _V. panoptes_. 




Naomi said:


> ....taking any animal from the wild (not captive bred) and putting it in an enclosure is cruel.


 I could give you examples to negate your universal accusation or point out the hypocrisy of keeping captive bred, which come from, and continues to fuel, wild taking. Such criticism is not helpful to anyone.

I have found that people who feel keeping wild animals captive are most concerned that that behaviourally they have previously been able to wander wherever. They also see being surrounded by nature as enriching and desired by animals. What they fail to appreciate is that being in nature is a struggle to survive for wild animals. Death rates of 80% to 90% or more, in a population, are the norm. Take a pair of pythons. Only 2 of their offspring need to make it to reproductive age to replace the parents and keep the population stable. Let’s say the female breeds every two years and has four clutches of 25 eggs – a very conservative number all up. Of the 100 offspring produced, there is only ecological room for 2 (the replacements of the parents). 98 must die. You can do the same low breeders such as geckos. Three clutches per year of 2 eggs over 5 years produces 30 offspring. 28 must die.

Captivity provides food that “free to roam behaviour” is usually about finding. It provides fresh water. It provides security and removes all predators that were a constant threat when out looking for food. Snakes, for example, spend the majority of their time concealed in tight, dark, refuges, keeping warm and reducing water loss while staying away from predators. 

Animals are adaptable. They can alter their behaviour to suit their surrounds and circumstances. Good husbandry takes into account the basic behavioural needs of each particular species. In nature, many reptiles and frogs will be eaten alive. Is that cruel? Surely that is a worse fate than having your tucker, water and a warm bed on tap? 

Food for thought....
Blue


----------



## eipper (Jul 23, 2013)

I will have a look I don't think I did, it was in really poor condition.


----------

